# when do they........



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

When do p's start breeding,do they have to be pritty big or can they breed when young.....

What size.............lol


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

i heard that Red Bellies can breed any time after 2 years old.
but dont quote me on that...i'm sure someone else will know


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

lol it might be a sill question to ask but iam realy new to fishkeeping....lol iam pritty sure they wont m8 when young but i guess i can wait till they do then i will know .........


----------

